# Anyone Sort of Famous been to your gaff? Or famous neighbour



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Only I am selling my place and had Beth Gibbons (Portishead singer) look around it last week. She didn't like it, which is a coincidence, 'cos I didnt like her last CD either, and told her so. :wink:

Adrian Utley (Portishead guitarist + producer for Goldfrapp, Sparklehorse, Roger Waters ) lives 10 doors down. Not exactly Stella Street I know but who lives near you?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Englebert humperdinck (? spelling) lives in our village :lol:










looks similar to your pic


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nobody famous lives in Hatfield, largely due to the fact its a complete shit hole.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Had Jammo (ex Grange Hill) sleep on our sofa one night.

One of the girls I lived with brought him home (unbeknown to me) so I was somewhat surprised to see him akip on the couch when I came down in the morning.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Various peeps from the stage and screen have been to my place, but I guess the biggest claim to fame at the moment is having James Dean Bradfield from the Manic Street Preachers as my neighbour below me. 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

DXN said:


> Englebert humperdinck (? spelling) lives in our village :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My folks own his old Spanish place.
Wanstead's most salubrious :lol: resident is Jesse Wallace AKA Kat Slater. Frequently seen driving her Beetle and sporting a blonde wig - not to avoid fans (obviously) but the police - drink-drive ban... :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Had Jammo (ex Grange Hill)


Do you mean Zammo 'Just say no' Maguire?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

garyc said:


> Only I am selling my place and had Beth Gibbons (Portishead singer) look around it last week.


I am soooooo jealous.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Only I am selling my place and had Beth Gibbons (Portishead singer) look around it last week.
> ...


Go and have a look yourself then :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Widget said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Very clever smart-arse!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

In 1950 the Queen popped in to my nan's house for tea. My nan's house had some revolutionary new housebuilding design at the time (probably concrete!). However, for those of you who are historians you may have already noted that she was a mere princess at the time.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

David Steele once came to a party at my folks house - remember him the Lib Dem chappy? Sir Malcolm Rifkind used to live round the corner.

So in truth, no really! :?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> Had Jammo (ex Grange Hill) sleep on our sofa one night.
> 
> One of the girls I lived with brought him home (unbeknown to me) so I was somewhat surprised to see him akip on the couch when I came down in the morning.


If you mean Zammo, then I gave him a dig for hitting on my girlfriend in a London club, that was a few years ago. One of my mates has cracked Lee from Blue, celebrities and soldiers don't mix :? Sting lives just down the road from my Cumbrian pad. God knows how many famous people live in Knightsbridge, Jose Mourinho drove past today and John Bon Jovi was coming out of Mr Chows, just down the road, as I was leaving the pub next door.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> David Steele once came to a party at my folks house - remember him the Lib Dem chappy? Sir Malcolm Rifkind used to live round the corner.
> 
> So in truth, no really! :?


I've visited your house :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > David Steele once came to a party at my folks house - remember him the Lib Dem chappy? Sir Malcolm Rifkind used to live round the corner.
> ...


oh yes, of course, and I have had an ex Scottish Swimming Champ round a few times. Flogging me PCs full of porn which I have to wipe clean (cough Disk Drive) before using.... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ella and I used to drink with Marillion - post Fish days. At least 2 of them used to frequent the same pub as us - usually with a few session musicians. Quite often ended up with a lock-in for a good jamming session. AFAIK Pete Trewavas and Mark Edwards still live in Aylesbury.

Some of you may remember John Ottway (Really Free). He used to do the dustbins in Aylesbury with my best friend's older brother, Mick! They used to hang out at my friend's house with Wild Willie Barrett who was the spitting image of Mick. Rumour has it that one of their album covers actually features Mick in the place of Willie :roll:

David Jason lives a few miles away, as did Noel Edmunds  A couple of mates and I took his girlfriend out drinking once - at his request!!

Went out for father's day lunch this year to a pub that's split into several small rooms. We shared ours with Ali Bastien and Kevin Sacre and their families (Jake and Becca from Hollyoaks - she's yummy 8) )

Last year Prince Harry went to my daughter's school to promote touch rugby ( :? ) My daughter is deaf and (nearly) blind and he asked if he could meet her. He spent 15 minutes learning some simple deaf/blind sign so he could "talk" to her for a while. There is another side to him that the press don't show. None of this was for publicity - there were no cameras or journos there 

But, in answer to your original question, Gary - nope nobody famous has been in my gaf  :roll: (Unless you count the occasional forum member :lol: )


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> David Jason lives a few miles away, as did Noel Edmunds Embarassed A couple of mates and I took his girlfriend out drinking once - at his request!!


So that's a touch of frost 'round yer crinkleybottom?



> Ella and I used to drink with Marillion - post Fish days


shame they were no good then[/quote]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

saint said:


> > David Jason lives a few miles away, as did Noel Edmunds Embarassed A couple of mates and I took his girlfriend out drinking once - at his request!!
> 
> 
> So that's a touch of frost 'round yer crinkleybottom?


 :lol: :lol: Very sharp!!



saint said:


> > Ella and I used to drink with Marillion - post Fish days
> 
> 
> shame they were no good then


Totally agree - I met the new lead singer a couple of times (Steve something??) Joker!! The rest of the quys were really down-to-earth but he tried to play the big "Look at me, I'm a rock star" bit ....T*55*r


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Ghandi visited our house in 1931. He was on his way to stay at the manor house at the top of the lane whilst he was visiting local cotton mills. Our house was owned at the time by a famous physician at Manchester Childrens hospital.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Santa visits me every Christmas............................. he's dead famous he is


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> Santa visits me every Christmas............................. he's dead famous he is


 :lol: :lol: :lol: top class


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kiTTcaTT said:


> Ghandi visited our house in 1931. He was on his way to stay at the manor house at the top of the lane whilst he was visiting local cotton mills. Our house was owned at the time by a famous physician at Manchester Childrens hospital.


No where near in that league o) but I've just remembered a couple more......My cousin Tim, who was in my house last week, had a speaking part as a restaurant greeter in "Taggart" last Friday 

My old next door neighbour, who went out with my brother for a while, played a murderer's girlfriend in "Morse"

.....and.... John Craven's daughter went out with very good friend of mine for a couple of years. I was due to be best man at their wedding but they split up a couple of months before (thank God - I didn't fancy making a speech in front of JC and Noel Edmunds (him again :roll, her God father.) Never did take up the offer of lunch with John but smoked a few of his Cubans though 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Found out in pub last night that Captain Sensible stayed at a mates gaff near Shepton Mallet a few weeks ago. Happy Talk.

:wink:

Impressed by the Queen and Ghandi tho.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Nope, unless you call one of the guys on the Nobbys Nuts adverts as famous (also in Getaway 2) - a mate of mine. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

David Davis was in my car once........And my ex was a tv presenter in South Africa.  :lol:

Chris Cohen (West Ham)is often round my sisters house but only cause hes my nephews friend. Jermaine Defoe was also round once as hes my nephews ex, sisters boyfriend.

And I once danced with Carrie Ann Moss (trinity from Matrix)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Frank Lampard used to live in the next street up from my office and i often used to see him getting in and out of his car. Adrian Mutu also lived nearby.

Geri Halliwell was reportedly going to buy a flat (in London) on the other side of the street from mine but didn't as she was too concerned over "security issues" - who does she think she is :lol:

Elton John lives nearby our house in the country and we had King Hussein living next door to us before he passed away.

Can't think of anyone else at the moment


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm still trying to see how I can shorten my list


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

When we lived near Godalming I used to walk my dog early in the morning and would often meet a really really pleasant man. We would chat while walking our dogs. I had no idea who this man was. :roll: Until, my husband took the dog for a walk one morning and came home very excited because he had met a member of the band Genesis while walking the dog. Tony Banks was the man I often chatted to.

When my son started playgroup in the next village, it was held in the village hall. About twice a year we had to move out as Geneisis were rehersing for a tour in the main hall so playgroup was relegated to the bar! We often bumped into Phil Collins (very short man), Mike Rutherford (very hunky) et al.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I know you will all be jealous about this one but..........

Gavin Henson & Charlotte Church often drink in the pub down the road.  

He works out in my gym sometimes too - ooohh, a lovely boyo he is too, nice legs but a funny colour suntan, a bit orange.......and he drives a TT and lives in the next street to my mum.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Princess Alexandra and Angus Ogilvy (now deceased) used to visit my sister in the stockbroker belt.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My brother goes boozing with Dave from Chas & Dave (or is it Chas, who knows or cares I guess?).

We once had breakfast in Limassol with Neil Diamond although he had a Yorkshire accent and said he'd been on Stars in Their Eyes.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

craig david


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

paulatt said:


> I know you will all be jealous about this one but..........
> 
> ... & Charlotte Church often drink in the pub down the road.


Ooooo ... i so would.


----------



## TuTTiFruTTi (Jun 24, 2005)

I often get held up by one of my neighbours who has a country house near me but who drives really slowly. She has a clapped out old green Landy but it's really the the fact that everywhere she goes she always seems to have two black armoured Range Rovers in front and two behind that causes the traffic problem. They drive in the middle of the road if you try and overtake and shout into radios a lot. And she's always stopping to walk her stupid little dogs. Who does she think she is, the Queen?! :wink: 
Billy Connolly also lives a wee bit up the road, I can fly past his bright yellow landy because he does'nt rate Special Branch bodyguards.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I fixed Denis Law's car when it broke down outside my school (many years ago). He was really cool about it so we asked him if he would come into the school so some of friends could see him. "Don't be silly wee laddie..." he said shook my oily hand and drove off smiling


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Went out last night with.










Does this count.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Went out last night with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh....oh....oh.... she's really famous!!

PS - who the hell is she?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

When i lived in Sunbury-on-Thames my next door neigbour was the drummer for Manfredm Mann's Earth Band. :wink: 
Always used to waer a head scraf when playing drums but dont recall his name as i was only 5yrs old at the time


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Went out last night with.
> ...


Jerry Byrne isn't it?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Sure is i know her quite well and her Mum and Dad,when she comes up from london we go out for something to eat ,for some reason we seem to get quite a lot of waiters willing to help our table when she is with us. :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Jerry Byrne


Who is ? what is she famous for ?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

TuTTiFruTTi said:


> I often get held up by one of my neighbours ...


How tall are you? That would take some doing. Are your feet completely off the ground or what ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe Brown used to come to my house a long time ago. He drank Guinness and used to relate his experiences with the Bruvvers.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Jerry Byrne
> 
> 
> Who is ? what is she famous for ?


False tits?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry don't know.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

saint said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > Jerry Byrne
> ...


Is this her?

Hello, my nameâ€™s Jerri Byrne â€" thanks for visiting my site and supporting me throughout my modelling careerâ€¦

My talent, enthusiasm, dedication, great personality and sexy good looks have made me a very popular artist and have earned me numerous modelling jobs.

I have plenty of experience in clubland with freestyle podium work across the UK, backing dancing for chart acts & pa's, fashion shows, charity productions, themed Ibiza and carnival style events.

I attended streetdance, disco, jazz and ballroom dance classes at a young age and attended drama school but now I concentrate solely on my modelling and have appeared several times in the Sun and Star as well as several 'lads mags'.

People call me a sassy lady with a oodles of talent! See what you thinkâ€¦ Let me know by sending me your comments via the *fourm...*

Sounds a bit chav don't you think?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Chav - don't think so - I don't see her wearing any clothing let alone sportswear!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

saint said:


> Chav - don't think so - I don't see her wearing any clothing let alone sportswear!!


Well at least she's working class and poorly educated, allegedly. :lol: :lol:


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Ozzy Osbourne lives 2 roads from me - does he count?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Man from Man Earth Band


 :lol:

Manfred Mann's Earth Band.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

boggie said:


> Ozzy Osbourne lives 2 roads from me - does he count?


Not much beyond 3 I don't imagine.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Best i can do is having once boned Rick Astley's Fiance.

Her name was Ann M****** & she herself was not famous, but she was stunning & this was st the height of his short period of fame. Mr Astley was not best pleased when he found out & a little fisticuffs ensued.

So claim to fame is either banging Rick Astley's missus or sparking him out during a fight, take your pick.

When a public schoolboy, Jason Lake was at my school in the year above me (crazy child), so often met his mum & dad, Diana Dors & Alan Lake.

At Senior school, i had the mis-fortune to be in the year below the entire muppets from BROS  .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually I do keep meeting the same famous person. The chap who plays Charlie (the cabbie) in Eastenders. He's often in my local Tescos, and I also stopped and chatted to him for a bit (and mentioned it on the forum, I think) when we were both out walking dogs.

So I was wrong. Some famous people DO live in Hatfield (apart from me, Mayur and Lord Salisbury...)


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

One of the roadies for New Order lived across the road from me for years, used to meet the group all the time, at least until they got skinned by Tony Wilson and had to get serious about getting their money back. They sacked the roady who went to live in Sweden - cost cutting eh!!!!


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

kiTTcaTT said:


> One of the roadies for New Order lived across the road from me for years, used to meet the group all the time, at least until they got skinned by Tony Wilson and had to get serious about getting their money back. They sacked the roady who went to live in Sweden - cost cutting eh!!!!


Oh, and forgot to mention that Suzie Quatro also used the same roady, she never turned up not in her leathers.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

When I was at uni one of my housemates was best friends with the guy that took over from Richard Bacon on Blue Peter (after he was discovered by the press dividing up flour on a mirror with a razor blade, or summat..)

http://www.guidedogs.org.uk/index.php?id=2081

He hid out at our place in Brighton for a while before it was officially announced he had the job and was having to dodge the press as they were watching him like a hawk to make sure he was a saint and not a coke head also! (to be fair he seemed pretty sensible to me)

We both happen to be called Simon... and my mum called the house looking for me whilst I was out .. and it took her a full 5 mins to realsise she wasn't talking to me :lol: :lol: 

Said flatmate was recently on Blue Peter at the guys wedding as his best man.

Oh, and Placebo dropped a speaker on me in a pub gig in Lewisham before they were famous... apologised but didn't replace my pint as I recall!

And someone I knew at school used to walk Cheryl Baker's dogs (as he lived next door)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My missus is an ex-Scottish cross-country champion who used to compete against Liz Lynch (better known as Liz McColgan), but she wasn't famous for that (or anything else for that matter).

Last famous person I bumped into? Erm, the afore-mentioned Fish from Marillion. He followed me to the bathroom in Tiles (pub) in Edinburgh. I'll say no more!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> My missus is an ex-Scottish cross-country champion who used to compete against Liz Lynch (better known as Liz McColgan), but she wasn't famous for that (or anything else for that matter).
> 
> Last famous person I bumped into? Erm, the afore-mentioned Fish from Marillion. He followed me to the bathroom in Tiles (pub) in Edinburgh. I'll say no more!


Nice holiday?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Widget said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Had Jammo (ex Grange Hill)
> ...


oops. Yes. I do.

Must have been thinking of JampoTT. Who hasn't stayed on my sofa.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

pope in heaton park. closest i get (dont actually think i was born when it happened though)


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

g-boy said:


> pope in heaton park. closest i get (dont actually think i was born when it happened though)


not that i live in a park before anybody gets there first... :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > My missus is an ex-Scottish cross-country champion who used to compete against Liz Lynch (better known as Liz McColgan), but she wasn't famous for that (or anything else for that matter).
> ...


Yes thanks - too hot though @ 40C to 44C everyday. Wee man came down with chicken pox 12 hours into the holiday, but apart from being a little under the weather had a great time.

Oh, didn't meet anyone famous either. :roll:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I was at Reigate Grammar School with Quentin "Norman" Cook (Fat Boy Slim) and not only did we sit next to each other in some subjects in 3LR, but he was in a band called Stomping Pond Frogs at the same time that I was in one called Aluminium Toadstool. Hmmm. Got that wrong didn't I, oh well I'm happy with poxy job and mortgage etc... :roll:

Our drummer was Chris Laing who was in BBC's Outside Edge and a few ads. Ray Mears (of bushcraft fame) was at the Grammar a year or two after me, and of course everyone knows David Walliams of Little Britain went there. And Steve Punt, the comedy actor.

In the mid 70's my Dad bought a second house in Aldwyck Bay and our next door neighbour was Robert Smith out of the Cure. Never saw him though.

But... None of the above apart from Chris Laing - the one you probably haven't heard of, have been to my gaff!!

Andy


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

i went to school with Kerry Katona (formely mrs Mcfadden) although i know i will regret admiting that on here! she has since bought a house round the corner from me, also Sue Johnson (brookside and Royale Family) lives just down the road, and my mates who also live near by include Ste Jordan (man city defender) and Warren Brown (shameless and hollioaks).


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, all this talk of school has prompted a memory...Debee Ashby was a couple of years above me at school....first we knew of her future profession was when we came into school one morning and someone opened The Sun to find her finer points staring back from Page 3...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Last famous person I bumped into? Erm, the afore-mentioned Fish from Marillion. He followed me to the bathroom in Tiles (pub) in Edinburgh. I'll say no more!


And bless he came back all star struck :lol: could have been the beer but it was funny.

And before you challenge Brett remember there was a rather 'Saintly' witness to back up my claim! :twisted:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > And before you challenge Brett


Who's going to challenge me? Remember the last person to do so in Tiles....!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


lol - you were lucky not to end up spread all over the tiles!!! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


That's why I had you two there!  :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

[cough]










http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/templates/ttForum/images/lang_english/icon_pm.gif

We also have MSN :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> [cough]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, pardon me - so where's your famous person (saint doesn't count).


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

when i worked at IPC Media a few years ago, one of the girls in the office at the time was dating Kelly Jones (stereophonics), we got on quite well and invited me and my wife round to their flat in Fulham. I didnt realise my wife was a big fan, i had only just heard of the band so meant nothing to me really but went round to their pad and he was a really nice guy - very chilled and down to earth. The next time they played at the Millenium Stadium, they paid for us to stay in the St Davids Hotel and Spa and gave us backstage passes - we felt like royalty!

However, i soon left the company parting friendship with Becca who is now engaged to Kelly and has a baby who they call "Bootsy" FFS :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> I was at Reigate Grammar School with Quentin "Norman" Cook (Fat Boy Slim) ......Our drummer was Chris Laing who was in BBC's Outside Edge and a few ads. Ray Mears (of bushcraft fame) was at the Grammar a year or two after me, and of course everyone knows David Walliams of Little Britain went there. And Steve Punt, the comedy actor........


So did my dad, my uncle and my boss.........um......but they're not really that famous.....sorry........I'll get me coat :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

To bring a bit of culture to this thread I could add - John Bellany.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> To bring a bit of culture to this thread I could add - John Bellany.


Who he?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > To bring a bit of culture to this thread I could add - John Bellany.
> ...


See..... how dangerous people could be if they just used their noodle :roll: :wink:

Do a search within Tate Online


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Doh.....silly me, I should have realised it was some obscure painter born in East Lothian!!!! :wink:

I didn't realise you were the 'arty-farty' type saint. :lol: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Nah - just like I did not think you were an 'airy fairy :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Who are you calling a fairy!!!??? :evil: :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Saint, if you are 'arty-farty' then you'll defo be interested in http://www.airyfairy.org/ They even stock art by local artists. :roll: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


>


 :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Saddam Hussein's cousin lives about a mile down the road from me.

Not sure that's a good thing though!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone Sort of Famous been to your gaff? Or famous neighbour


No, but famous client since 4 years :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Some bloke called Guinness


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

clarko said:


> when i worked at IPC Media a few years ago, one of the girls in the office at the time was dating Kelly Jones (stereophonics), we got on quite well and invited me and my wife round to their flat in Fulham. I didnt realise my wife was a big fan, i had only just heard of the band so meant nothing to me really but went round to their pad and he was a really nice guy - very chilled and down to earth. The next time they played at the Millenium Stadium, they paid for us to stay in the St Davids Hotel and Spa and gave us backstage passes - we felt like royalty!
> 
> However, i soon left the company parting friendship with Becca who is now engaged to Kelly and has a baby who they call "Bootsy" FFS :lol:


That'll make him 'Jones the Bootsy Maker' then.


----------



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

paulatt said:


> Gavin Henson & Charlotte Church often drink in the pub down the road.


...but doesn't she drink in every pub in Wales !


----------

